# Road Biking in Fort Myers and Key West?



## r4t (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm taking a trip to Fort Myers in a couple weeks, I'll be shipping my bike so I can do some warm weather riding. One day my parents are taking a fast boat to Key West and it allows you to take your bike with you. Now I figure Key West is more of a place for beach cruisers, but should I go with them and bring my road bike? I'd be looking to do a 100 mile ride, like 50 miles out to somewhere (Miami?) and back so I can catch the boat back later that night.

What do you all think?


----------



## Jackhammer (Sep 23, 2014)

r4t said:


> I'm taking a trip to Fort Myers in a couple weeks, I'll be shipping my bike so I can do some warm weather riding. One day my parents are taking a fast boat to Key West and it allows you to take your bike with you. Now I figure Key West is more of a place for beach cruisers, but should I go with them and bring my road bike? I'd be looking to do a 100 mile ride, like 50 miles out to somewhere (Miami?) and back so I can catch the boat back later that night.
> 
> What do you all think?


I think Key West to Miami is about 150 miles. 50 Miles would get you to about Marathon. I think you should take the bike though....


----------



## Slip Stream (Jul 19, 2002)

Jackhammer is right about the Keys. Decent place for slower rides. 

Fort Meyers has a bike club for group rides or just for maps to map your ride: Routes - Caloosa Riders Bicycle Club

Overall Florida is a great place to ride a bike. There are well used bike lanes everywhere.


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

Heading out of Key West is an excellent route for ride. Wide shoulders, bike paths. From MM 0 it's 128 miles to Florida City, the first place after leaving the keys.


----------

